# LED lighting for Hymer 2001 584



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I am considering fitting LED lighting, to conserve battery power during these dark nights, but I know very little about them other than the power they save. I would appreciate any advice/comments/ criticisms that those who have already gone down this avenue may have about doing this.

Thanks a lot David


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi David.

There's a wealth of information on suppliers and experiences if you check out the forums.

Some background on the hardware.

You don't need to pay £££'s. We've just kitted our Hymer out with these, and these and I'm very impressed.

We've bought some of these 3528's to light above the cabinets...... and have just ordered some of these for some different fittings.

We felt that at those prices, you can afford to experiment a little.

Best wishes.

Barry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LED*

Hello.

Take a look here CLICK ME

We switched to LED and very impressed with all the various bulbs we bought.

TM


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

David

I purchased some LED bulbs from e-bay - item number 390315219343

Very pleased with them for light, heat and low power draw - expect a couple of weeks for delivery

Mark


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you do buy the cheaper bulbs off ebay, as I did, you may find that on plugging some in that they don't appear to work. 

The cheap led lamps are polarity conscious, unlike the halogen ones they replace. Easiest fix is to prise the light unit out and reverse the connections to it. (Bullet type connectors usually). The led lamps can be modified instead, but unless you are handy with a soldering iron and heatshrink insulation, I wouldn't recommend it.

You can buy dearer led lamps, with built in circuitry which overcomes the polarity problem. This makes the led unit thicker than the cheaper ones. On my Hymer this prevents the glass diffuser from being refitted. Which is why I fitted the cheaper ones on our new van. 

I also trimmed down the lead length and removed the plastic spacer on the leads. This ensures a nice fit in the light unit.

The cheaper units are about 8-9x cheaper than the more expensive ones. If your happy to have a fiddle, buy the cheaper ones; if not buy the dearer ones. I had 26 to replace, so cost was an issue.


----------

